# unable to read RAW files from a mirrorless camera in LR



## mapgirl (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm renting a Sony A6300 to see if I want to switch from my Canon to a mirrorless system.  It did not come with a USB cable for uploading, so I just popped the card into my Canon and used that cable.  The photos I'd taken with the Canon came up as RAW previews and the jpgs I took with the Sony came up.  But none of the RAW shots had previews, just black placeholders.  
I just want to confirm what I think is the case.  I've resisted getting the CC version of LR.  So does this mean that I need to switch over to Adobe CC Lightroom in order to see my photos (and any future ones if I choose to go mirrorless)?  I'm hoping that this is the only problem.  Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 1, 2016)

What software were you looking at the images with?
The software must be able to read and translate the raw files into a viewable image.
The 6300 will probably come with a version of Capture 1.


----------



## mapgirl (Dec 1, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> What software were you looking at the images with?
> The software must be able to read and translate the raw files into a viewable image.
> The 6300 will probably come with a version of Capture 1.



I was using LR 5.something.  That's were I think the problem lies.  I'm guessing I'll need to upgrade to the Cloud versions.  Obviously Sony's RAW is different from the RAW I'm used to using.  Is it still lossless?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2016)

Adobe support says you need LR 6.5 and ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) 9.5 Cameras supported by Camera Raw

The ACR should be just a download, but you'll probably still have to go with the Lightroom rental program.


----------



## mapgirl (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 1, 2016)

Its important to understand that every new camera has its own new version of a raw file.  Even if the file extension is the same, its a newer version of the raw file.

Because of this software that was released or updated before that camera came out cannot read the newer cameras files.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2016)

OK,mapgirl, I have to know the reason for your screen name (I'm a cartographer).


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2016)

If you convert the Sony Raw file type to .dng, your current release of LR will be able to open the files.
The DNG converter is free; Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 6.3 update

Adobe has to reverse engineer each camera make/model new Raw file type for those cameas that do not use .dng as their Raw filew type.
The camera makers do not provide that proprietary information to Adobe.

Adobe Camera Raw


----------



## mapgirl (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your very helpful information!
snowbear:  my husband is a retired map librarian, and I just love maps


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 2, 2016)

mapgirl said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > What software were you looking at the images with?
> ...



Sony's raw files for the A6300 are lossless. If you buy the Sony it will come with a free raw converter. You'll be able to download a copy of Capture One to use with the Sony. C1's database management abilities don't stand up too well to LR, but then LR's image processing abilities don't stand up too well to Capture One.

Joe


----------

